# لاول مره كتاب Basic Principles and Calculations in Chemical Engineering



## احمد جواد علي (18 مارس 2009)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله وصحبه ومن والاه​ 
قمت بتحميل كتاب هيمبلو لاول مره ( وليس كتاب supplemetry or workbook) على الرابد شير اليوم​ 
مع التقدير​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/210566045/Basic_Principles_and_Calculations_in_Chemical_Engineering.rar.html​


----------



## احمد جواد علي (18 مارس 2009)

عفوا الرابط هو
http://rapidshare.com/files/2105660...Calculations_in_Chemical_Engineering.rar.html​


----------



## عبدالجواد7370 (18 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من أمثالك

أنا دورت على هدا الكتاب لين راسي داخ وما لقيته 
حقيقي شكرا شكرا شكرا​


----------



## LIALY (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا أخي على العمل الرائع لكن هل تسمح باعادة تحميله على رابط اخر غير الربيد شير 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وكثر الله من أمثالك ووفقك .......


----------



## salamat874 (18 مارس 2009)

فی التحمیل حصلت مشکلة و ارجو المساعدة
This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.
This limit is reached.
To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.


----------



## فيصل التميمي (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## اسعد ليبي (19 مارس 2009)

_اخي احمد شكرا على المجهود الرئع و لكن حصل خطأ أثناء التحميل_


----------



## عثمان الراوي (20 مارس 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء 

هذا رابط دائم لتحميل الكتاب حصلته من موقع 4SHARED

http://www.4shared.com/file/9391448...and_Calculations_in_Chemical_Engineering.html


----------



## صادق حمود (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا دكتور احمد وهذا ما نعرفه عن كل علراقي شريف
اخوك صادق


----------



## salamat874 (21 مارس 2009)

جزاک الله الف خیر یا عثمان الراوی


----------



## safa aldin (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا دكتور احمد و بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله ـــــــــ فيك ـــــــــــارك


----------



## safa aldin (21 مارس 2009)

هذا كتاب عن انتاج الامونيا 
Ammonia: Principles and Industrial Practice (Wiley-Vch) 
by: Max Appl

http://www.4shared.com/file/47029035...ified=98cdd41d

http://rapidshare.com/files/14707159...l_Practice.pdf

http://ifile.it/afr49wx/3352___ammon...l_practice.pdf

أرجو أن لاتنسانا من الدعاء ...... 
اقتباس


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله ...حق لهذا الملتقى ان يفخر بمنتسبيه... الجميع يتسابق في نشر المعلومة التي يحصل عليها... بارك الله بكم جميعا وجزاكم الخير كله 

ابو مصطفى


----------



## طارق العسال (23 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير العضو عثمان الراوى على هذا الكتاب الممتع


----------



## برهم اريان (3 أبريل 2009)

Thanks for all
If any one need any thing about chemical engineering I can help him


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ​


----------



## Ibrahim hassa (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيراً لكل المجهودات المبذولة وجعلها الله سبحانه وتعالى في ميزانات حسناته 
(خير الناس أنفعهم للناس)


----------



## Ibrahim hassa (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أريد أن أسابقكم في نشر العلم
أنا تخصص Biotechnology وأمتلك بعض الكتب التي تتحدث عن هذا المجال
كيفية المشاركة


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (20 يونيو 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## prossor (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hatem_shaker (24 يونيو 2011)

*طلب ضرورى*

ياريت ياجماعه لوحد يساعدنى فى ايجاد الكتاب ضرورى وخاصه ان مهندس المحبه عرض مثل هذه المواضيع من قبل وهو practical electroplating handbook للعالم p.n. paratharahy
وشكرا الف شكر على الكتاب القيم


----------



## Saif_Al-Ta'i (24 يونيو 2011)

Try this link
http://www.4shared.com/document/xbgcqfXq/basic_principles_and_calculati.htm


----------



## hatem_shaker (26 يونيو 2011)

thanks eng.saif but if you have got practical electroplating handbook.that would be better.......... anyway very thanks


----------



## hatem_shaker (26 يونيو 2011)

where is مهندس المحبه ? why does he share with us?


----------

